# John Wick



## Veho (Sep 17, 2014)

Keanu is _back_, baby. Trailer oop: 


​


Soon


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 17, 2014)

Aw they got me, first I thought it was one of those "give an unlikeable person a dog" films.

Anyway I do like several of his action films, it shall probably make for an amusing Friday night film when it hits DVD.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hopefully the better part of 4 months having passed excuses the double post.

People seem to be comparing it to The Equalizer, and I can see that, however I reckon it compares better to that Jason Statham film Safe from 2012. Safe if probably still my preferred film there but this one certainly joins the ranks of such films and will probably be a mainstay of my cheesy film collection for years to come. 2014 was a good year for cheesy action films I like (Raid 2, Snowpiercer, this, Edge of Tomorrow, The Purge: Anarchy and I imagine Fury will probably be joining it, I even did not mind the new Captain America and The November Man).


----------



## Yumi (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes!!! This was so good! I will own it<3


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 16, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Hopefully the better part of 4 months having passed excuses the double post.
> 
> People seem to be comparing it to The Equalizer, and I can see that, however I reckon it compares better to that Jason Statham film Safe from 2012. Safe if probably still my preferred film there but this one certainly joins the ranks of such films and will probably be a mainstay of my cheesy film collection for years to come. 2014 was a good year for cheesy action films I like (Raid 2, Snowpiercer, this, Edge of Tomorrow, The Purge: Anarchy and I imagine Fury will probably be joining it, I even did not mind the new Captain America and The November Man).


 

You found Snowpiercer to be cheesy?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> You found Snowpiercer to be cheesy?


Cheesy might have been the wrong word, however I certainly could enjoy Snowpiercer as a mindless action/soft scifi film if I wanted to.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 16, 2015)

Expected a shitty low budget b movie with guns, got a well choreographed, original action thriller with some interesting visuals and a great soundtrack. Keanu still can't act but I doubt he was acting in this film. Good movie overall 7.5/10.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 16, 2015)

Watched this the other night and thought it was good but not great. I'd probably go for a 7/10, fell for the hype.
Snowpiercer was terrible though, Hilda played a great character but I didn't like the movie at all.


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 16, 2015)

Watched this and thought it was simply a good film, not great but not bad, just one of those films thats nice to watch for mindless action Superb looking action scenes. Plot was dumb, villians were ok, pacing was decent enough, action was excellent, music was also excellent, ending was meh. If i were to watch it again, id probably just watch the club scene 5 times in a row. That whole scene + music takes the movie from a 6 to a low 7/10


----------

